# October POTM, Need Two More



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

We have six, and we need eight. The users that I have a photo from are:

Zebra Danio 12, Only One Haze, Amelia 26, Grogan, hXcChic22, and Ghost Knife.


If you haven't already PMed me a picture, what are you waiting for? It only takes a few seconds, and if you win, Loha, this months sponsor, will send you free stuff!

So PM me those pictures by 4 AM Monday, the 17th. Good luck!


(If you submitted a picture to me, and you are not listed above, please PM me again so that we can work out the problem. Thanks!)


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

I want to!But I gots no camera....


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

If you can get a good phone picture, it's worth the try!


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

I'll try,but it will look pretty blurry since my fish never stop moving


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

Can I send it to your email,because i don't know how to do any of that stuff?


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

thats how i submited my photo.... please try pp... we need ur photo!!!!! (-:


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I'll take one right now


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

yeay..... we made it!!!!! good luck everybody!!!!!


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

Wait!I don't know funlads email,and I still need to take a pic!Don't start without me!


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Changed my mind, tried to get a picture but my camera is just too old. It doesn't work at all very well.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Haha "changed my mind". Lol  lazy! 

Then again, who am i to speak?


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

WHAT!!!!!! THATS NOT FUNNY!!!! ok maybe just alittle!!! ive got tear drops running down my face!!!! do u not have a phone silly!!!!! PLEASE TRY!!!!! 
pp his email is [email protected]!!!!!!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

geeeezzz.....what a bunch of slackers......all these members that can post pics to show the cool fish they have ; but can't post one for the POTM contest....i guess nobody wants a chance to get some free fishfood...
oh well...i guess i'll just save my money...


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

I want fish food!


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

Sent my pic!Took like 20 pics till I got a good one.


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

wonderful!!!!!! one down and one to go!!!! come on somebody!!! we need just one more!!!! PLEASE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

Someone,please enter!You'll have a chance at winning fish food(very slim though,considering how awesome my pic was[jk])!


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Lol ok ok ok ok, I'll take one real quick


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

There, sent one to that email amelia posted


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

r u JP again????


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Are 8 pictures submitted yet? If not, I can get one in tomorrow.


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

go ahead and send one in cuz we can have up to 10.....


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Oh please pp. Mine is so amazing. JK! But I must had took 100000 pics before I got the perfect one... Good luck everyone!


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

I better win this because my fish are hungry!


----------



## Only One Haze (Sep 6, 2011)

I know Im not gonna win so I just went ahead and placed an order with Loha.


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

If you end up winning I'm going to LMAO!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

oh yeah haze...your order is on the way...

hmmmmmmm...maybe i should put in an entry...


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

lohachata said:


> oh yeah haze...your order is on the way...
> 
> hmmmmmmm...maybe i should put in an entry...


You should wait till next month. 
A: you probably have way cooler fish than all of us
B: I have already decided I'm going to do next months prize...and let's just say its of the Alaskan variety


----------



## Only One Haze (Sep 6, 2011)

lohachata said:


> oh yeah haze...your order is on the way...


Awesome! Can't wait to try it out! Thanks again.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

I emailed funlad3 here it is agian for some reason

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/album.php?albumid=609&pictureid=4737


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Great now I feel stupid... I found out the voting is over sorry... still don't know why my pic wasn't there...


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

dont feel stupid...there may still be a place open..... lets see what funlad has to say!!! (-:


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Did they get my entry? Amelia, was that the correct email?


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

thats what was listed in his first potm thread.... thats the one i sent mine to.....


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

thats it... double checked..... [email protected]


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Ok, well I sent mine there


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I sent one in. If it's too late I'll try again next month


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I got one from everyone who said they sent something to me. We're now at nine, but I can't close the re-extended deadline early, for fairness. Hopefully, I'll be able to get a voting thread up tomorrow, and if not, there will be one Tuesday. 

Great pictures everyone!


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

So you got mine?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Yep! (letters)


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I am glad to see this going again. funland3, I always had trouble getting enough entries to do it. I always pestered people to send photos. I am glad that lohachata was generous enough to donate to it and get it started again. Best of luck to you!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

brandon !!!! welcome back...how have you been ? how is school ?
always good to see you around...


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Hey loha. I'm doing well. Schools good. I just remembered to come on this site after buying a bunch of scissortail rasboras yesterday. Looks like the population of this site has picked up slightly.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

bmlbytes said:


> Hey loha. I'm doing well. Schools good. I just remembered to come on this site after buying a bunch of scissortail rasboras yesterday. Looks like the population of this site has picked up slightly.


It has and most of us old veterans are still here.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Thats awesome. Its good to see a great site like this stay alive.

How are you GK?


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

bmlbytes said:


> Thats awesome. Its good to see a great site like this stay alive.
> 
> How are you GK?


As far as fish go it's going rather well. My wife's aunt gave me a 7" Syno Catfish a few days so it's been interesting to watch him. My Ghost Knife has been staying around 15" so maybe he's done growing.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Free fish is always good;.

Isn't 15" about how big BGKs usually get in an aquarium?


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

bmlbytes said:


> Free fish is always good;.
> 
> Isn't 15" about how big BGKs usually get in an aquarium?


Well, she had a different type of Syno Catfish that is 27 years old. She's going for a record I think. Anyway, the new one that I now have did not get along with the old one so she gave him to me. 

14"-20" is what I have read.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

When's the point where they call you an old veteran


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

snyderguy said:


> When's the point where they call you an old veteran


I just meant in terms of the site because I have been here for nearly 4 years now.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Haha, I was kidding. That's pretty committed though, I'm sure someday I'll get to that time period.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Contest is going up tonight! Nine or ten entries, so this will be a fun one!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

funlad3 said:


> Contest is going up tonight! Nine or ten entries, so this will be a fun one!


Yay, great!


----------

